# Gtechniq I1 or 303 fabric guard



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm getting close to having a basic detailing kit together to keep my car looking spot on.

I am making sure I'm not getting carried away but still require a fabric protector for the inside. Its all fabric and not leather, with the dash being soft plastics.

Reading through the posts it seems the 303 fabric guard is a highly rated product and so is the Gtechniq I1. I want to buy one of these but I would like to hear feedback from those who have used them. I realise it will be down to personal preference, but it would be great if some on here have used both to give a real comparison.

regards

Ben


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I have only had experience with 303 Fabric Guard but hopefully this helps you. It goes on with one or two light coats, and then dries fairly quickly even though I applied it in a very humid garage once and it still performed as advertised. I applied one coat on my convertible roof and have just finished testing its durability; I got just over 5 months out my that one layer. It also makes the color of the fabric richer and more vibrant, it gave my black soft top a deep tone which is a pleasant bonus.

Bottom line is I think Gtechniq will last longer from what I have heard but both will offer protection, so you can't really go wrong!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

just to add, I see nanolex also do a similar fabric sealant product. Anyone used it? in at £25 though?

at the moment I could just pop over to clean your car and pick up the 303 for £14.

Gtechniq with posted = £20.

Also has anyone got any comments on scotch guard?

See what I'm looking for is a quality product that even though it might be a couple of quid more, will keep me protected for a good while.

I'm want to notch kit rather than buying one thing, not being overly happy, so buying something else, etc,etc. It'll end up costing me more in the long run.

Thanks in advance for any imput.

Regards

Ben


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I only ever use scotchguard. Tride others but was very disapointed. 

Go with 3m stuff and you won't be upset!


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> I only ever use scotchguard. Tride others but was very disapointed.
> 
> Go with 3m stuff and you won't be upset!


am suprised you find this when compared to scotchguard. what disappointed you about i1?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

onto my 3rd bottle of G-Techniq i1. :thumb:

Very easy to apply and beads like no other and last for ever (well 12months+ so far)

The 303 is good but Scotchguard isn't far behind. Both behind i1 though


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

Tried i1 on a couple of cars so far and loving it...already switched over from 303 as I found Gtechniq to work better...too early to talk about durability tho but after trying out several in the range, Gtechniq rocks!


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

cheers for all the feedback guys!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

gtechrob said:


> cheers for all the feedback guys!


Cheque's in the post yeah? :lol:

Received my full kit the other day BTW. Very well packed as usual. :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> Cheque's in the post yeah? :lol:


of course :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Scotgard disappointed me yesterday. Applied it how directed, left it over night. And the run off is poor, maybe I applied it wrong, but I even looked on youtube first! That lidl stuff looks good


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the feedback, this combined with some google searching (pulling up other detailing sites, reviews etc), some youtube reviews and the flash bottle means I'm going to put my money where my mouth is and order the 

Gtechniq I1

I'll let you know how I get on with it.

Regards

Ben


----------



## G5een (Aug 2, 2011)

I've just tried the I1 and I think I may have ballsed it up!

I think the seats/carpets I applied it too were still damp after cleaning and having just tried a water test on them it looks as though the product hasn't worked as water just soaks in as it normally would. :wall:

Used almost 100ml of the stuff too. 

Good news is that the mist must have soaked into my work clothes and they're beading lovely! I might not get that wet if I get caught in a shower now! :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Still use this still. Never seen water behavior like it on soft top roofs! You can blow the water round like a malteaser advert!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I sprayed all of my Caravans seats with Gtechniq I1 and its done the job very well indeed. I washed the seats back last winter and onced dried I sprayed 2 coats of I1 onto the seats and it soon dried. I1 has been a massive help in keeping the seats clean as I have a dog which likes to play musicle chairs so they all get a covering and they are still looking clean now and they have had loads of use this year with mixed weather conditions so sometimes wet clothing + dog was on them and other times when hot you would have sweaty skin + dog + Beach sand etc but the coating has shrugged it all off.


----------



## Cooldude196 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ben1142 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, this combined with some google searching (pulling up other detailing sites, reviews etc), some youtube reviews and the flash bottle means I'm going to put my money where my mouth is and order the
> 
> ...


just wondered how you found it mate? worthy investment?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I think the key to I1 is to make sure the surface is bone dry, I used it on matts and seats that I had washed with MF, now I wouldn't say they were wet but could of been slightly damp and the I1 lasted 2 days. Lesson learnt. 
Gonz.


----------

